# I had no idea wood knives were a thing.



## Ericfg (Dec 1, 2020)

Evidently they are. I was searching woodworking threads/sites and stumbled upon wood kitchen knives.
It seems others make knives completely out of wood.
I made this sometime around 2002. The 'blade' is of Oak and the handle is of Mahogany (I think).
It's not perfect by any stretch but it's not a bad attempt by a noob.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 1, 2020)

*Here's some cheese knives I've made.*


----------

